

Silicon Valley (HBO) Season 1 – Long Trailer - jval
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69V__a49xtw

======
adamredwoods
good. another series to over-glamorize reality. i will expect a reality tv
spinoff in a couple months. (snark!)

